

Sign the petition to save Mysql - fuad
http://helpmysql.org/en/petition

======
prodigal_erik
From <http://helpmysql.org/en/theissue/gplisnottheanswer>:

> MySQL's database server has traditionally been a product developed and
> maintained by a single company, not a community project depending on
> volunteers or on multiple vendors (like Linux).

The time has come to solve that problem, instead of complaining about rights
which _the very same guys behind the petition_ (Monty Program AB) deliberately
retained and eventually sold for megabucks.

See also the previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=992478>

------
jdanndc
Please, fix the wording "would a fundamental conflict". A missing verb
perhaps.

> I, the Undersigned, use MySQL professionally and believe that Oracle, if it
> acquired Sun's MySQL, would a fundamental conflict of interests between
> MySQL...

------
gojomo
While there are legitimate competitive concerns with Oracle owning MySQL,
there's also something unseemly about people who got rich selling control of
their GPL'd software demanding that the current owners relicense it under a
more liberal license.

------
frodo
or in other words, sign the get-monty-rich petition :-)

